# rabies vaccine and deworm



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Do we really need to get rabies vaccine and deworm for our chi each year? Some research is telling there is a side effect on them?


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Depends on where you live in Canada its not mandatory.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think rabies is the only vaccine that is required in the US. Some counties are on a yearly basis, most are on a 3 year program. Deworming should only be done IF the stool shows parasites. A stool sample should be tested according to your area. If there are places like dog parks you go to, etc then every 3-4 months. Otherwise, every 6-12 months. I would not 'routinely' worm my dog UNLESS I knew they were positive on a test.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

We are in Markham, Ontario and we rarely go to the dog parks maybe twise in one summer time but we go for a walk like four times a week and we usually let our boy go on the grass to pee and poop. During the summer we usually gave him the heartworm preventative. We use Revolution for the heart worm preventative.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's OK. I was thinking of routinely worming a dog without knowing IF he/she has worms. Revolution is, as you said, a preventive for certain worms, along with heart worm prevention.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Just remember with pretty much every vaccine its like major over dose on a chi.
For a 4 pound chi the dose is like a 200 lb person getting about a cup full of it.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

enginesrus said:


> Just remember with pretty much every vaccine its like major over dose on a chi.
> For a 4 pound chi the dose is like a 200 lb person getting about a cup full of it.


So you dont give any vaccine to your chi at all?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> Do we really need to get rabies vaccine and deworm for our chi each year? Some research is telling there is a side effect on them?


Based on the research I've done, I don't personally believe in yearly vaccinations. Most vets probably won't admit it because it's a big money maker for them, but it's just not how the immune system works. I think vaccines are important because the risk of side effects outweigh the risks of our dogs catching deadly diseases, but more and more research show that every few years should be enough (and that's just to be on the safe side). 

As for deworming, I give mine a preventative spot on drop similar to Revolution (again I personally feel the risk of side effects outweigh the risk of them catching parasites). But I've never actually given my chis a dewormer, I would only do that if they ever had worms.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Do the studies. All veterinarians get a rabies vaccine, and they are checked for how good it is every so often with a titer test. And they will not get a booster if it all checks out good. I read an instance where 20 years after the first shot the vet still checked good on his titer test. 
The dose for big dogs (weight over 100 lbs) is 1 milli liter that is 1 cubic centimeter of stuff. Oh and they also give a 3 or 4 lb Chihuahua the same dose. So that would be like giving a 200 lb person a 3 inch cubic box of stuff in the vaccine, that is how illogical and crazy the whole deal is. Its like no one has any small amount of common sense when it comes to the issue.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think all states have a rabies vaccine requirement. Some are annual, and some have changed to the three year vaccine. IF your dog has bad reactions to the rabies vaccine, SOME states will accept titers. Mostly titers are done for the distemper, hepatitis, parvo illnesses. 

I also think and agree with you about the amount given. I have read, when asked some vets will give a lesser dose, but most just go ahead and give the full 1cc. Fortunately my dogs don't react too much to the rabies vaccine. However I haven't redosed my chi's with the 4 in 1 vaccine in years.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

And what makes the vaccine requirement is pharmaceuticals lobbying for it. It is totally dangerous for an old small dog with medical issues, there are many vets that have spoken up against it.


----------

